# Moyu GuoGuan Yuexiao?



## SFCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks better than a Gans! Corner cutting is past (modern) standard, and reverse looks over line to line!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5g0WIvlMJU

Designer: Green Bean Cake

Release date: Released!

Get this cube here: http://thecubicle.us/guoguan-yuexiao-p-5470.html
Hype!

Title Edit: (Yj) GuoGuan YueXiao


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

ME WANT NOW


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 28, 2015)

This video was posted like 1 month ago.. And it's only GuoGuan YueXiao


----------



## Kudz (Dec 28, 2015)

I was like 'no one cares moyu' till now
Get. It. Now.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks nice, I might get this.


----------



## Chree (Dec 28, 2015)

SFCuber said:


> Its by Moyu so I felt that they needed credit



That was his point. It's NOT by Moyu. They've said that GuoGuan will be a separate designer deserving of their own line, like Cong's Design. And thus far, we don't say things like "Moyu Cong's Design MeiYing".

If anything we might call it "YJ Guo Guan". Like some how some shops still call it "YJ Moyu".

Cube looks awesome.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 28, 2015)

Chree said:


> That was his point. It's NOT by Moyu. They've said that GuoGuan will be a separate designer deserving of their own line, like Cong's Design. And thus far, we don't say things like "Moyu Cong's Design MeiYing".



In the description it says

"Designer: Green Bean Cake
GuoGuan is a co-brand of YongJun Toys"


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 28, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> In the description it says
> 
> "Designer: Green Bean Cake
> GuoGuan is a co-brand of YongJun Toys"



MoYu is also a co-brand of YongJun Toys.
Cong's Design too.
GuoGuan is also a co-brand.
*MoYu* AoLong
*Cong's Design* MeiYing
*GuoGuan* YueXiao


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 28, 2015)

Welp, say goodbye to lockups


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 29, 2015)

Camcuber got his hands on a prototype, and gave a first-impressions vid here:



Spoiler











Looks good.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 7, 2016)

Spoiler











From what I can see here, the core of this cube is similar to that of a Gans Cube. The pieces themselves don't look like much special. Still excited to try this.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 7, 2016)

There are pics on moyu's fb too.
Fangshi core? (My Guanying got same core as on pics)


----------



## Johnny (Jan 7, 2016)

I could be wrong but from the video it didn't look to me like the cube was that fluid

Plus the mech isn't anything new so it really shouldn't be better than other cubes on the market, there's no reason to get hyped over this because we've seen all of this before


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Jan 8, 2016)

It's basically a Meiying with a gans 356 core...


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 8, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> It's basically a Meiying with a gans 356 core...



exactly what i was going to say


----------



## Kudz (Jan 8, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> It's basically a Meiying with a gans 356 core...


 Fangshi core? 
It is not octopus core. It even don't work as octpus core. Gans core works opposite way...


----------



## Siddharth (Jan 8, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Fangshi core?
> It is not octopus core. It even don't work as octpus core. Gans core works opposite way...


Yeah exactly.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 8, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> It's basically a Meiying with a gans 356 core...



I was going to say...

Meiying+Gans 356= Moyu GuoGuan Yuexiao


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I was going to say...
> 
> Meiying+Gans 356= Moyu GuoGuan Yuexiao


Meiying + fangshi core +some gans features = YueXiao


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Jan 8, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Fangshi core?
> It is not octopus core. It even don't work as octpus core. Gans core works opposite way...



Yes, my bad. In the video looked like it was something like the gans octopus core. In the pictures posted by moyu in facebook i saw that it is like the fangshi core.


----------



## Absence (Jan 10, 2016)

I tried one at the Red Cross Cubing today. Phil from the Cubicle had one. I have to say that it feels like a gans/meiying/tanglong feel. Sort of smooth, but better.


----------



## dskids (Jan 10, 2016)

Can you preorder these from anywhere besides speedcubeshop at this point?


----------



## Cecile (Jan 11, 2016)

It wasn't available yesterday on cubezz, it's now marked in stock !

I jsut ordered one : http://cubezz.com/goods.php?id=4838


----------



## dskids (Jan 11, 2016)

Cecile said:


> It wasn't available yesterday on cubezz, it's now marked in stock !
> 
> I jsut ordered one : http://cubezz.com/goods.php?id=4838



Thanks for the heads up! Got mine on order as well.


----------



## CubeBag (Jan 12, 2016)

Now it's on The Cubicle! http://thecubicle.us/guoguan-yuexiao-p-5470.html
(ALong with the Meiyu)


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 12, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> Now it's on The Cubicle! http://thecubicle.us/guoguan-yuexiao-p-5470.html
> (ALong with the Meiyu)



That box though.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 12, 2016)

Btw I heard that meiyu is kind of crappy and not very good at all. We'll see if that's true when first reviews start to come up. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-A300FU przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 12, 2016)

Yuexiao is amazing. Feeling and performance is similiar to gans356. Meiyu is not that good.. at least straight outta box. Guansu and Bochuang GT are possibly the best 4x4 and 5x5 on the market


----------



## Chree (Jan 12, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Yuexiao is amazing. Feeling and performance is similiar to gans356. Meiyu is not that good.. at least straight outta box. Guansu and Bochuang GT are possibly the best 4x4 and 5x5 on the market



Guansu? That name is new to me.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 12, 2016)

Chree said:


> Guansu? That name is new to me.



Oh, maybe they didn't announced it yet. It's a prototype, but I can already tell it is comparable or maybe slightly better than Aosu


----------



## Chree (Jan 12, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Oh, maybe they didn't announced it yet. It's a prototype, but I can already tell it is comparable or maybe slightly better than Aosu



Well sign me up!

Probably gonna pick up the MeiYu soon, anyway.

As well as the GuaGuan. How would you compare its performance to the MeiYing? Or what WOULD you compare it to?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 12, 2016)

Chree said:


> Well sign me up!
> 
> Probably gonna pick up the MeiYu soon, anyway.
> 
> As well as the GuaGuan. How would you compare its performance to the MeiYing? Or what WOULD you compare it to?



Cuts every possible corner, feeling is very similiar to Gans356 as I already said. Turning is very smooth, opposite of the Meiying, which has that crunchy feeling.  I think I'm gonna switch from Meiying to GuoGuan when I will get the black one


----------



## biscuit (Jan 12, 2016)

Chree said:


> Well sign me up!
> 
> Probably gonna pick up the MeiYu soon, anyway.
> 
> As well as the GuaGuan. How would you compare its performance to the MeiYing? Or what WOULD you compare it to?



Chris says the MeiYu sucks. I'd wait a bit.


----------



## willi pilz (Jan 14, 2016)

Got this cube today, i have to say this cube beats the meiying, the gans 356s v2, and the thunderclap. its like a really stable version of the 356. The feeling and the sound is what i like most about this puzzle. its smooth and sounds like my old ghosthand cube (I loved the sound of the ghosthand and always wished there was a modern speedcube with that sound and feeling, and now its there. Yesss 

So, that was my subjective opinion. Have a nice day


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 15, 2016)

willi pilz said:


> Got this cube today, i have to say this cube beats the meiying, the gans 356s v2, and the thunderclap. its like a really stable version of the 356.



Ok, I'm hyped now.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

Chree said:


> Well sign me up!
> 
> Probably gonna pick up the MeiYu soon, anyway.
> 
> As well as the GuaGuan. How would you compare its performance to the MeiYing? Or what WOULD you compare it to?



Dont get Meiyu, it is not that good. Instead get the Guansu, its better and might be better than Aosu. And definitely get the Bochuang, its awesome cube  Don't know what the yuxin lovers will say. Very stable and also definitely get the YueXiao. Instant main, and the feel is soo good, smooth and buttery. Not all that crunchy or clicky and algs flow really well and there are no lockups(might be little lockups but I don't lock up too often). 
They released some nice cubes


----------



## CubeBag (Jan 15, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Yuexiao is amazing. Feeling and performance is similiar to gans356. Meiyu is not that good.. at least straight outta box. Guansu and Bochuang GT are possibly the best 4x4 and 5x5 on the market



GuanSu? Is that like a 4x4 with the mech based off of a GuanLong?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2016)

YueXiao is quite good. I'm not sure if I prefer it over my thunderclap. But it's corner cutting is one of the best if not the best on the market and it flows very well. It's like a more smooth and less bumpy meiying.


----------



## JK (Jan 15, 2016)

This is a good cube.

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Jan 15, 2016)

Can this cube be slowed down with lube? My main is the TangLong and I can't see that changing unless this cube can be made to feel exactly the way I want it to (controllable and buttery smooth)


----------



## Mosha (Jan 16, 2016)

CriticalCubing said:


> Dont get Meiyu, it is not that good. Instead get the Guansu, its better and might be better than Aosu. And definitely get the Bochuang, its awesome cube  Don't know what the yuxin lovers will say. Very stable and also definitely get the YueXiao. Instant main, and the feel is soo good, smooth and buttery. Not all that crunchy or clicky and algs flow really well and there are no lockups(might be little lockups but I don't lock up too often).
> They released some nice cubes


----------



## CubeFrance (Jan 16, 2016)

Clement Cherblanc says it's the best cube in the World after the lingpo with his special lubing.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 21, 2016)

This is without a doubt the best cube on the market. I just got it last night, it carried the classic moyu scratchy feel out of the box and it still amazed me! Corner cutting is beyond even the gans. It has no lockups/catches, it's speed is in par or even slightly faster than the meiying while retaining the smoothness of a Tanglong. The smoothness and speed is so ridiculous that flicking the U layer can make it spin over 270 degrees. Performance wise this is clearly the best cube on the market. The only reason this cube wouldn't be somebody's main is because of the feel or they can't lubricate it to the speed of their liking. Incredible


Coolio


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 21, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> This is without a doubt the best cube on the market. I just got it last night, it carried the classic moyu scratchy feel out of the box and it still amazed me! Corner cutting is beyond even the gans. It has no lockups/catches, it's speed is in par or even slightly faster than the meiying while retaining the smoothness of a Tanglong. The smoothness and speed is so ridiculous that flicking the U layer can make it spin over 270 degrees. Performance wise this is clearly the best cube on the market. The only reason this cube wouldn't be somebody's main is because of the feel or they can't lubricate it to the speed of their liking. Incredible
> 
> 
> Coolio



Did I mention that during corner cuts it retains that same snappy feel of the Aolong V2? Corner cutting is too easy on this cube. If you're an inaccurate turner, I don't recommend getting this cube as you will not improve your turning with it xD.


Coolio


----------



## asacuber (Jan 23, 2016)

Available in India!

http://www.cubelelo.com/classic-cubes/3x3/moyu-guoguan-yuexiao-3x3-black


----------



## jessezhao (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone have a problem with slight catches with the YueXiao? The corners sometimes catches on the center pieces if you try to cut it through. You can replicate this by doing an R' 30 degrees, so that the bottom line of the UFR corner is in the middle of the front center piece. If you slowly turn through it, it catches and twists the center, kind of like the old Gans 356. It's not a deal breaker, but it's certainly annoying for me, and the only aspect about it that's worse than a Meiying. Anyone find a solution for this?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2016)

jessezhao said:


> Anyone have a problem with slight catches with the YueXiao? The corners sometimes catches on the center pieces if you try to cut it through. You can replicate this by doing an R' 30 degrees, so that the bottom line of the UFR corner is in the middle of the front center piece. If you slowly turn through it, it catches and twists the center, kind of like the old Gans 356. It's not a deal breaker, but it's certainly annoying for me, and the only aspect about it that's worse than a Meiying. Anyone find a solution for this?


Seems like an inherent problem with the square corner design


----------



## Aysha (Jan 24, 2016)

jessezhao said:


> Anyone have a problem with slight catches with the YueXiao? The corners sometimes catches on the center pieces if you try to cut it through. You can replicate this by doing an R' 30 degrees, so that the bottom line of the UFR corner is in the middle of the front center piece. If you slowly turn through it, it catches and twists the center, kind of like the old Gans 356. It's not a deal breaker, but it's certainly annoying for me, and the only aspect about it that's worse than a Meiying. Anyone find a solution for this?



I have the same issue on the YueXiao even though I never did on the MeiYing!


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Jan 24, 2016)

jessezhao said:


> Anyone have a problem with slight catches with the YueXiao? The corners sometimes catches on the center pieces if you try to cut it through. You can replicate this by doing an R' 30 degrees, so that the bottom line of the UFR corner is in the middle of the front center piece. If you slowly turn through it, it catches and twists the center, kind of like the old Gans 356. It's not a deal breaker, but it's certainly annoying for me, and the only aspect about it that's worse than a Meiying. Anyone find a solution for this?



I thought it was just me. After finding the prefect tesnsions it mostly went taway, but now the cube is pretty loose and i had 1 pop and it feels sort of loose. I hope we find a solution to the lock


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 24, 2016)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> I thought it was just me. After finding the prefect tesnsions it mostly went taway, but now the cube is pretty loose and i had 1 pop and it feels sort of loose. I hope we find a solution to the lock


I don't really know but I am not catching and my center is definitely not twisting. How are your tensions? My tensions are moderate tight and I have made a setup video if you want to watch my tensions. Mine is stable and nice and not catching.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 24, 2016)

jessezhao said:


> Anyone have a problem with slight catches with the YueXiao? The corners sometimes catches on the center pieces if you try to cut it through. You can replicate this by doing an R' 30 degrees, so that the bottom line of the UFR corner is in the middle of the front center piece. If you slowly turn through it, it catches and twists the center, kind of like the old Gans 356. It's not a deal breaker, but it's certainly annoying for me, and the only aspect about it that's worse than a Meiying. Anyone find a solution for this?



I find that as long as I'm not being too reckless with my turning, I don't catch.

Try lubing your cube with 1-2 drops of cubicle weight 5 or traxxas 50k. It'll slow down the cube without it feeling gummy. It's helped me a lot because before I used to overshoot the cube a lot. This causes catching and lock-ups to be a much larger factor because you rely more on corner-cutting after overshooting. Also, I think this cube needs to be used with a light turning style (because of the same reason I just said).


----------



## dskids (Jan 29, 2016)

I finally received mine from cubezz last night. I was expecting a pretty good cube based on the reviews, but didn't think it would overtake my TangLong as my main. The feel was a little lighter and more "hollow" than I was originally expecting, but it has really grown on me. Out of the box speed and tensions were pretty much perfect for my skill level so not going to mess with it at all for now. Just can't decide which I like morel - this or the TangLong.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 29, 2016)

dskids said:


> I finally received mine from cubezz last night. I was expecting a pretty good cube based on the reviews, but didn't think it would overtake my TangLong as my main. The feel was a little lighter and more "hollow" than I was originally expecting, but it has really grown on me. Out of the box speed and tensions were pretty much perfect for my skill level so not going to mess with it at all for now. Just can't decide which I like morel - this or the TangLong.



The hollow-ness probably comes from the hollow corner stock like the MeiYing. My previous main was the TangLong. Even though u like the out of box speed, I still recommend slowing it down with 50k or weight 5 since u were ok with the speed of the TangLong. Glad you enjoy the cube!


Coolio


----------



## dskids (Jan 29, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> The hollow-ness probably comes from the hollow corner stock like the MeiYing. My previous main was the TangLong. Even though u like the out of box speed, I still recommend slowing it down with 50k or weight 5 since u were ok with the speed of the TangLong. Glad you enjoy the cube!
> 
> 
> Coolio



Good suggestion. The speed does push the limits of my skill level as-is, but its not scary fast like my Yuxin with spring mod. Once it breaks in more I will probably slow it down just a tad with weight 5.


----------



## Tiwaz (Jan 30, 2016)

How big is this cube? Cubezz says 55, thecubicle 56...
I want to start OH solving, is this a good OH cube?


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Jan 31, 2016)

Tiwaz said:


> How big is this cube? Cubezz says 55, thecubicle 56...
> I want to start OH solving, is this a good OH cube?



Someone told me this cube is the same size as the tanglong. So 57 mm it is.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 31, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> Someone told me this cube is the same size as the tanglong. So 57 mm it is.



I thought the tanglong was 56 :confused:


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> Someone told me this cube is the same size as the tanglong. So 57 mm it is.



tanglong is 56mm


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Jan 31, 2016)

The tanglong is bigger than the meiying which is 56 mm. So the tanglong should be 57, right?


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jan 31, 2016)

The Tanglong is 56.5 I think


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Jan 31, 2016)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> The Tanglong is 56.5 I think



This makes sense. But is definitely bigger than the meiying, I can feel the difference while solving it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

Who the heck cares about half a millimeter of even a whole one? If it's a good cube but is a little smaller than what you're used to, you're still going to use it.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Jan 31, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Who the heck cares about half a millimeter of even a whole one? If it's a good cube but is a little smaller than what you're used to, you're still going to use it.



I do care, that's why I'm asking about it. I can notice the difference in the size between the tanglong and the meiying while solving and I prefer the size of the tanglong over the meiying.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> I do care, that's why I'm asking about it. I can notice the difference in the size between the tanglong and the meiying while solving and I prefer the size of the tanglong over the meiying.



I never said you can't notice it. All I'm saying is that size doesn't make a cube bad. I have always used a 57, but if you give me a good 56 cube, I could probably still do well. Size shouldn't really be a factor in a main speed cube, unless you have small hands.


----------



## Tiwaz (Feb 1, 2016)

Indeed, but currently I think a smaller fast cube then 57mm will help me in practicing OH. I currently have:

Dayan Zhanchi
Shengshou Aurora
Moyu Aolong v2
Moyu Aolong GT
Rubiks Speedcube

Not sure of i should buy this for OH or just use the ones I have and get better with it before buying another cube.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 1, 2016)

Tiwaz said:


> Indeed, but currently I think a smaller fast cube then 57mm will help me in practicing OH. I currently have:
> 
> Dayan Zhanchi
> Shengshou Aurora
> ...



Why would you use 55mm cube for OH?
Practice is enough :>



PenguinsDontFly said:


> I never said you can't notice it. All I'm saying is that size doesn't make a cube bad. I have always used a 57, but if you give me a good 56 cube, I could probably still do well. Size shouldn't really be a factor in a main speed cube, unless you have small hands.



I got really small hands (extremely flexible tho) and I got to say there is no difference. This kid (5yo or sth) uses 57 too I guess so this is nothing important. Unless it's super big/smal


----------



## dskids (Feb 1, 2016)

Tiwaz said:


> Indeed, but currently I think a smaller fast cube then 57mm will help me in practicing OH. I currently have:
> 
> Dayan Zhanchi
> Shengshou Aurora
> ...



How do you like your existing cubes for OH? The YueXiao is the same size as a MoYu 3x3. It is lighter and faster than an AoLong V2, but the outer edges are a little bit sharper than an AoLong V2. If that sounds like it would work better than what you already have, then go for it, it's an excellent cube.

That said, if you are specifically looking for an OH cube and your current stuff isn't cutting it, consider a mini 3x3 (54.5mm). I know some people use them because the slightly smaller size makes them easier to handle with one hand.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 1, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Who the heck cares about half a millimeter of even a whole one? If it's a good cube but is a little smaller than what you're used to, you're still going to use it.



To be fair Penguin, the thunderclap used to be my main, but because of its size I had trouble performing M algs, especially U-perms which I tried learning after I started using the thunderclap.


Coolio


----------



## Tiwaz (Feb 1, 2016)

dskids said:


> How do you like your existing cubes for OH? The YueXiao is the same size as a MoYu 3x3. It is lighter and faster than an AoLong V2, but the outer edges are a little bit sharper than an AoLong V2. If that sounds like it would work better than what you already have, then go for it, it's an excellent cube.
> 
> That said, if you are specifically looking for an OH cube and your current stuff isn't cutting it, consider a mini 3x3 (54.5mm). I know some people use them because the slightly smaller size makes them easier to handle with one hand.



Thanks, i think the Moyu cubes i have are to heavy for OH solving for me right now. The Dayan Zhanchi is light enough but locks up alot. 
Maybe i'll order this after another week of practicing.


----------



## SiTeMaRo (Apr 28, 2016)

It looks identical with Gans lll at exterior appearance.


----------

